# check engine p0335? what part to get?



## NAS GTO (Mar 4, 2013)

hi everyone i have a 2006 pontiac gto and this morning iv had troubles turning the car on it would crank for a few seconds then turn on, and then sometimes it just wont crank at all. I need to know what part i should get for this issue. its the crankshaft position sensor circuit malfunction i would appreciate it if someone can show me a link to where i can buy it, or a picture of some kind of location.

check engine light p0335

thanks guys 

-Nas


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

P0335 Crankshaft Position Sensor A Circuit Malfunction Engine Light Code


----------



## NAS GTO (Mar 4, 2013)

thanks alot pal i really appreciate it


----------

